# Pictures of doomed GOM drill rig" Horizon"



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

Semi submersible"Deepwater Horizon" sank in approx. 5000' water after burning for two days. our company lost two fine employees in this tragedy. eleven workers perished and one hundred fifteen were saved. please keep their famlies in prayer


----------



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

*more photos of sinking drilling rig in GOM*

More photos of "Deepwater Horizon" sinking


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Dag, 

Firstly I am sorry to hear about the tragic loss of the 11 souls, but we also give thanks foe the many that have been saved. 

Secondly, and as a very minor passing comment, we have merged the two threads. Thank your for taking the time and trouble to upload these images.

(Thumb)
Mark


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

These photos have been "doing the rounds" on the net over the last 24 hours. I got them yesterday from the UK and from Australia at the same time.

Whatever, it is scary!

A reminder to all of us who work in the offshore business.

McC


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of the losses Captain Dag, and most pleased to hear of the rescued. 

There was some talk that the well was leaking 1500tons/day, a problem with the BOP stack?


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

When rig sank, the well stopped leaking.

Edit: NOAA Situation Update posted 0049:



> NOAA Situation Update - April 24, 2010
> 
> DEEPWATER HORIZON Incident
> 
> Situation – Saturday 24 April - The situation remains highly dynamic with severe storms and high seas hampering response efforts. Winds have been 20-30 knots gusting higher, seas 7 1/2 feet, with a tornado watch for coastal waters. The Mobile Offshore Drilling Unit (MODU), or rig, has been located on the seafloor approximately 1300’ northwest of the well. The riser has also been located and traced by remotely operated vehicles (ROVs). Two leaks have been identified; preliminary estimates are that the well is leaking 1000 barrels (42,000 gallons) a day at a depth of 5000’. The estimates will be revised pending information from ROVs monitoring the seafloor and surface and overflight observations as weather conditions allow. A flotilla of response vessels and personnel are on-scene. The U.S. Coast Guard suspended its search for 11 missing crewmembers on Friday, April 23. NOAA extends its deepest sympathies to the families and friends of the missing.


----------

